# Moore Drywall Knowledge - BETA



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/bullnose-corners-129/

A thread about installing bull nose bead, in the hanging drywall section/different type beads/using miters or not/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/drywallers-using-nails-787/

Nails vs screws.... almost as good as M**h vs paper/ and I missed out on this battle


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/drywallers-using-nails-787/
> 
> Nails vs screws.... almost as good as M**h vs paper/ and I missed out on this battle


 No ya didn't,,,I LOVE nails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

I cut the plastic pre made corners in half and use them as a stencel for cutting my bullnose miters it works well. I do not like using nails cause they rust and they just damage the core to much but I think they work in the recess ok There also is nothing worse then finding one of those loose nailer with a nail no matter how hard or how many times ya hit it just aint goin in:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> No ya didn't,,,I LOVE nails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes:


I'm Like you, I read your post, I use both:thumbsup:

But I am a hypocrite though, I prefer if the rockers just use screws if I half to tape behind them,,,,, unless it's my own work of coarse:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, I love nails,,,, 

but then again,,,

I love them floozagated women too!!!

Ya know,,,its like,,,"whip me, beat me, make me write bad checks!!!"


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/screw-gun-vs-automatic-screw-gun-1920/

title is self explanatory

Foot note: remember this is a BETA thread (experiment),but for the future, try to comment in the thread that is linked, not on this board/thread. Maybe with silvers help, he can just delete a comment that does not have a link in it, to keep the board clean.

But since I'm dealing with construction workers who don't like being told what to do, and one half of them being intoxicated when they come on here:whistling2:,,,,,, I can see having to group 5 to 10 links per post, to keep the page orderly:jester:

But for the time being, comment away, when the comments STOP,,, silver can delete this thread, and I shall start the official thread (non Beta)


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/two-bucks-give-bazooka-lessons-3446/

Great thread for zooka newbies.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/job-no-heat-285/

The first thread I read on DWT.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/mud-runner-1188/

the Captain at his best.:thumbsup: The first thread I read here.:yes:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nail Spotters vs Spotting Nails


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Tricks of the Trade  

It's worth the read for Evolve's post alone :yes: A few other goodies in there too


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Holy, after reading some of those older post, Silver Stilts should of named himself Silver Belt 










I would say Golden Belt, but your still going to half to fight for that Title







:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

br549 said:


> Tricks of the Trade
> 
> It's worth the read for Evolve's post alone :yes: A few other goodies in there too


Yes and notice who started that thread. One of the first threads started to get DWT off the ground.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Still confused over the title of this thread - 
Moore Drywall Knowledge - BETA - Explain yourself 2buck! :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Still confused over the title of this thread -
> Moore Drywall Knowledge - BETA - Explain yourself 2buck! :blink:


Just need a proper title

It's going to take a while, but instead of reading a book before I go to sleep. I'm reading through the old threads, anything with good knowledge, I'm going to provide a link, with a short description that is in the thread.

So I will fill up a post with about ten links at a time, will look like this

Kiwi's and their sheep

box talk/bazooka repairs/how to do butts/gloves/sheep/kiwiman gets lucky/

Lots of hidden stuff in site (since we go off topic so much:whistling2, can rehash old threads,,,, just need a proper title.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Just need a proper title
> 
> It's going to take a while, but instead of reading a book before I go to sleep. I'm reading through the old threads, anything with good knowledge, I'm going to provide a link, with a short description that is in the thread.
> 
> ...


I see... What about just calling it Rehashing old Threads??

Or Repotting old Threads??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I see... What about just calling it Rehashing old Threads??
> 
> Or Repotting old Threads??


Not sure if rehashing will work, dealing with drywallers, they will think it's a site about drugs:yes:......... But then again:blink:, that might be the perfect title:thumbup:

And by the way, you spelled Reporting wrong


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not sure if rehashing will work, dealing with drywallers, they will think it's a site about drugs:yes:......... But then again:blink:, that might be the perfect title:thumbup:
> 
> And by the way, you spelled Reporting wrong


 Yea i would have stumbled on a rehashing thread would of checked it out lol.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Still confused over the title of this thread -
> Moore Drywall Knowledge - BETA - Explain yourself 2buck! :blink:


 I like the title


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

For those of you that haven't met phil..http://philsansonedrywall.com/ I love this guy!:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> For those of you that haven't met phil..http://philsansonedrywall.com/ I love this guy!:thumbup:


 
Haha, I forgot about him, Thats amazing reading all that, He could teach CatD7 a thing or to about whining.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bump.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/homax-banjo-delko-creaser-wheel-quickfill-pump-2462/


----------

